
Ask HN: Hours and salary of web developers working in Japan - namrainen
How many hours a day do you spend in average in the office? How much flexible are your hours?<p>Which technologies do you use and what&#x27;s your salary range?<p>Although for USA and EU the internet is full of information, it&#x27;s hard to find actual data for Japan. I&#x27;m thinking in particular to startups.
======
patio11
Market salaries in Tokyo startups for developers cluster in the $30k to $50k
range. Market salaries for developers generally in Tokyo go up to ~$70k
(assuming one is in twenties or thirties). There exists a separate scale in
finance and foreign-owned corporations -- AppAmaGooBookSoft typically (but not
always) pay at discounts to their US operations but not typically 70%
discounts.

You'll find wide variability with regards to working hours in startups, with
most of the range covering "high-growth US startup" or "Japanese professional
employment" levels of expectations rather than "unionized public sector worker
in US or Europe" level of expectations. You will find similar variance in
flexibility.

~~~
namrainen
Thanks for your reply.

As basically the Japanese taxation (~23%) is lower than most of the countries
in EU (~40%), even $50k sound interesting.

I guess that the focal point is on the life/work ratio that each company is
going to offer.

------
byoung2
patio11 has posted a few times about that on HN. Here is one:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/11/07/doing-business-in-
japan/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/11/07/doing-business-in-japan/)

~~~
namrainen
Thank you for the link – I read it some time ago already but it's an evergreen
worth of a re-read!

